
US Navy submarines are getting Xbox 360 controllers to control their periscopes - ohjeez
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/19/16333376/us-navy-military-xbox-360-controller
======
detaro
discussion back when this went through the press:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281506)

------
mehly
Take that pc master race

